
Elon Musk Says Google Deepmind's Go Victory Is a 10-Year Jump for A.I - MKais
https://www.inverse.com/article/12620-elon-musk-says-google-deepmind-s-go-victory-is-a-10-year-jump-for-a-i
======
randomgyatwork
AI is good for rules based systems, but most of the worlds problems that need
to be solved don't have rules in the same way a board game does.

Sure it's cool that a computer beat a human at a board game, but thats like
celebrating a penguin being better at fishing than a person with bare hands.

